# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Parashqevi Simaku

## shigjeta

Ti cdo cast thua se me do
Thua se me do
Po te them nje fjale jo se ste besoj 
Jo se ste besoj 
Por dashuria e vertet 
Nje dashuri eshte vec ne jete 

Ne me do sa te dua une 
Eja me kerko 
Me kerko aty ku jeta ndrit me shume 
Se aty jame une 
Nga zemra ime si burim 
Rrjedh vec gezim vec gezim 

Ref 
Reh zemra jone tek zemra tokes meme
Cdo rahje saj e bukur si nje kenge 
20 vjecar kjo fjale sa tingellon 
Oh sa endra ne gji na zgjon

Kjo moshe e bardhe mosha e rinis
Ditet I cel ne gji te lumturis 
Dhe 20 vjec mos isha une vertet 
Do me bente te till kjo jete 

Na buzqesh lumturia
Ne cdo skaj te ky vend 
Kur ne themi rrinia 
Edhe lumturi kemi then

Tak tak zemra me troket 
Lehtas po me flet 
Jam 20 vjecare sot po dal ne jete 
Ajo me theret
Nje drite te re ti ndez ne sy
Nje kenge te re ti zgjon ne gji 

Ne me do sa te dua une 
Eja me kerko 
Me kerko aty ku jeta ndrin me shume 
Se aty jame une 
Nga zemra ime si burim 
Rrjedh vec gezim vec gezim 

Ref

Porsi ves e mengjesit endrat 
Tona me drite 
Anemban ku jane njerezit
Marin jete gjithe dashurit

----------

Re Don Capoku (03-04-2017)

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

*KUR TE PRISJA TY. (Parashqevi Simaku)*

"Kur te vije e diela, -une te thashe i dashur, -ty do te pres."
Tek stacioni yne une dola te te prisja ty at' mengjes.

Me veshtrim te ngrohte ne sy,
prane me erdhen dy femije.
Pershendejtje e tyre ish
per ne te dy...

...Me veshtrim te ngrohte ne sy,
prane me erdhen dy femije.
Pershendejtje e tyre ish
per ne te dy.

(refreni)
Lumturia s'do te ishte keshtu;
dashuria gjithashtu.
Kaq e bukur pa ata vogelushe
qe do te rritin jeten tone.

Lumturia s'do te ishte keshtu;
dashuria gjithashtu.
Kaq e bukur pa ata vogelushe
qe do te rritin jeten tone.

Tek stoli me tutje une atehere u ula prape te te pres,
por dy vogelushet me lule ne duar thane: "Mirmengjes."

Me veshtrim te ngrohte ne sy,
shkuan nga po vije ti.
Pershendejtje e tyre ish
per ne te dy.

Me veshtrim te ngrohte ne sy,
shkuan nga po vije ti.
Pershendejtje e tyre ish
per ne te dy.

(refreni)
Lumturia s'do te ishte keshtu;
dashuria gjithashtu.
Kaq e bukur pa ata vogelushe
qe do te rritin jeten tone.

Lumturia s'do te ishte keshtu;
dashuria gjithashtu.
Kaq e bukur pa ata vogelushe
qe do te rritin jeten tone.

Kur te vije e diela ty do te pres...

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

_shigjeta
Diskutant i rregjistruar
Posts: 6
(5/16/01 5:59:01 pm)
Reply  Re: Nje pyetje-kerkese
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------_

*Syte e tu. (Parashqevi Simaku)* 

Nje mbremje kthehesha tek ti 
Me mall te ri te pa treguar,
Une te mungoja ty e di
Ashtu si ti me ke munguar.

Ne krah pran' meje ate cast 
Kaloj nje cift i zemeruar, 
Pash nje femije i ndiqte pas 
Si zog i trembur, i hutuar.

Oh, se cme folen aq shume 
Syte e tu vogelush
Thelle ne boten tende gjurme 
Mund te ler dikush 

Jo seshte e lehte e dime
Eshte e veshtire 
Qe te jesh ne jete 
nje prind i miiire. 

(Refreni) 
Jo seshte vetem fjale 
Ndjenja jone e paster rritur me femijet tane
Por ti dhe un e dim
Cesht' per nje femije dashuri e njerzeve te mire.

----------


## ATMAN

Kendon gjeli pika pika.


Kendon gjeli more,
hajde pikaaa piikaa 
coju moj gooojice
se na zbardhi dita e hajde,

Merre moj merre cunin e,
merre moj merre cunin eedhe hajde,
cunin moj gushpellumin ee.

Merre moj merre cunin ee hajde,
merre moj gushpellumbin ee.
Jarana jarnane
kadale e kadal,
jarana jarnane cuni m'ka cu fjale. Jarana jarnane 
kadal e ka icik
Jarana jarnane 
???? Kendon gjeli more
hajde mjes per mjes e 
coju moj gooojice
laji mos syte e zez e e hajde

Merre moj merre cunin e,
merre moj merre cunin eedhe hajde
cunin moj gushpellumin ee.

merre moj merre cunin eedhe hajde,
merre moj gushpellumin ee.
Jarana jarnane
kadale e kadal,
jarana jarnane cuni m'ka cu fjale. Jarana jarnane 
kadal e ka icik,
Jarana jarnane

----------


## ATMAN

Potpuri kengesh popullore 


Po m'rreh zemraaa, si vale deti
qysh durooon zeeemer 
qysh duroooon 
dhe me iken shpejt.

Me ngriu drapri 
n'dore mu t'shkretit
qysh duroooon, zeeeemer,
qysh duron dhe me goje s'me flet

Marak tu bona moj goce
du me t'pa me sy
po vij qark si zog skifteri 
me u taku me ty
po vij qark si zog skifteri 
me u taku me ty

Te skuq faqja porsi pjeshka
syrin si ulli
nuk duroj sa te vije vjeshta 
e me t'mor ne shpi
nuk duroj sa te vije vjeshta 
e me t'mor ne shpi

Kush ta freskon ballin ty
aman goc e re,
te kom dasht e fort te du
aman goc e re

eeee aman goce e re
eeee, sa e bukur je

kjo dashnia ashtu per mu,
aman goc e re
te kom dasht e shume te du,
aman goce e re

eeee aman goce e re
eeee sa e bukur jeee. (2 here)

----------


## ATMAN

Fustanin qe ta solla mbreme 


Fustanin qe ta solla mbreme,
a s'e vesh moj per hatrin tim. 
Fustanin qe ta solla mbreme,
a s'e vesh moj per hatrin tim 

Aman a s'e vesh moj per hatrin tim, 
se jam rriture jetim,
Aman a s'e vesh moj per hatrin tim,
se jam rriture jetim

Fustanin o me lule shume,
a s'e vesh moj per hatrin tim.
Fustanin o me lule shume,
a s'e vesh moj per hatrin tim.

Aman a s'e vesh moj per hatrin tim, 
se jam rriture jetim
Aman se jetim jam rriture,
me kulac moj te siture.

----------


## ATMAN

Kumrija (Parashqevi Simaku)


E knon kumrija lal saba m'saba,
E knon kumrija lal saba m'saba.
E na erdh vakti shpirto per me u nda,
E na erdh vakti shpirto per me u nda,

Jarinanane e duje lalen eee,
Jarinanane e duje lalen eee.

Knooo miiii qyyyyqeeeee, se po vjeeeen behaaaa-ijaaaariii,
se vjen gocaaaa tuj u rriiiiite,
Une po qaj syzezen oooo qe m'kaa laaaaaaaaaane,

Po qaj note e po qaj diteeeeee, eeee dite

O kno kumrija lal saba m'saba
O kno kumrija lal saba m'saba
e na erdh vakti shpirto per me u nda
e na erdh vakti shpirto per me u nda

Jarananne e duje lalen eeee
Jarananne e duje lalen eeee

E knon kumrija e lal dite e perdite
E knon kumrija e lal dite e perdite
se shtati i goces, lale vjen tuj u rrite
se shtati i goces, lale vjen tuj u rrite

Jarananne e duje lalen eeee
Jarananne e duje lalen eeee

----------


## ATMAN

Doli goca n'penxhere (Shqiperia e mesme)


Doli goca n'penxhere
per me pa se kush po vjen
po na vjen nje djale beqar
zemren  time ma ka marre

oj oj oj oj lale
oj oj oj oj lale
kujtova se binte shi
ato ishin lotet e mi

Ndoshta jam dhe fukara
por nuk blihem me para
mos ma kesh moj me hile
sa me do moj kurr s'ma the

oj oj oj oj lale
oj oj oj oj lale
kujtova se binte shi
ato ishin lotet e mi.

----------


## ATMAN

Potpuri (Kenge popullore Shqiperia e mesme)
Amon kom nji baaaaab, 
amon i ftijaaaaaaar e,
amon qe s'me le o te dal o ke dera,
te dal ke deeeeeera.
Amon rri baba mos u booooo i marre,
se na dalin fjale te tjeeeeera,
un e mjeeeeeera.

O po shkon goca moj me kornare,
o vjen nje djale o mor puna e mare,
o vjen nje djale o mor puna e mare.
O ti bre djalo a je martu e,
as jam martu as jam feju e,
as jam martu as jam feju.

O ç'ke moj goce moj qe m'pyt mue,
o kam nji moter ta jap per grue,
o kam nji moter ta jap per grue.
O ç'ta baj motren o tuj t'pas ty e,
o te puthsha vetllen o me gjith sy e,
o te puthsha vetllen o me gjith sy.

Drites sate xhevahir, eeeeej,
s'kam njeri o t'i boj kimet, eeej,
s'kam njeri o t'i boj kimet eeej.

Ti je honaaa pesmbedhjete, eeejjj,
ç'i jep lules moj bojen e vet eeeeej,
ç'i jep lules moj bojen e vet eeeeej,

OOOOO Me ke dal ne penxhere,
si del hona permbi mal,
Me ke dal ne penxhere,
si del hona permbi mal,
hedhur floket porsi ar.
ma bon shenj e s'flet nji fjal,
hedhur floket porsi ar.
ma bon shenj e s'flet nji fjal,
jarinani nani nani nani nani nani hopa,
ma bon shenj e s'flet nji fjal.

OOOO goce e re mos se ç'po vjen, 
shtati i saj porsi selvi,
ooo goce e re mos se ç'po vjen, 
shtati i saj porsi selvi,
ne mes faqesh ka dy pika,
seç m'i more mendt e mi.
ne mes faqesh ka dy pika,
seç m'i more mendt e mi.
jarinani nani nani nani nani nani hopa,
ne mes faqesh ka dy pika,
seç mi more mendt e mi.
ne mes faqesh ka dy pika,
seç mi more mendt e mi.

----------


## TiLoNcE

*Kjo mka pas pelqy shum lol.Noshta sbo shum sens per mometin,po prap mpelqen ta nigjoj



"E duam lumturinë"


Kur një zog një pellumb ne shikojmë 
duam krahë si ata të fluturojmë 
zemra jonë tik e tak kur troket 
me zemrat flet 

Me gëzim kudo janë pranverojnë 
dhe ne sy ata mbajnë jetën tonë 
dashurinë, lumturinë e pafund 
me ëndrra shumë 

Janë një botë me ëndërra 
janë të vegjël shumë 
mos lëndoni nënat 
syrin e pagjumë 

Të gjitha do i duroja 
kaq të lumtur ti shikoja 
dhe fëmijët në gjithë globin 
anembanë  

Mos ja u prishni lumturinë 
mos ja u prekni dashurinë 
askërkush mos ta provojë 
se nënat s'ju lejojnë 

Fjala "Nënë" kudo në botë 
zgjon në zemra dashurinë 
mirëmëngjes jetës i thotë 
se nëna e lind njerinë 

Kjo dorë që tundi djepin 
gjithë botën e gëzon 


*

----------


## TiLoNcE

kjo noshta osht konga qe ka perserit me shume here fjalen TE DUA


"*Më the të dua"


Me the të dua 
por nuk mu besua 
mos folën zogjtë, apo pemët 
mos ishte zhurma e erës 

Unë ty tu luta 
qe mua të më thuash 
"Të dua pra unë ty të dua" 

Mos folën ujrat e pranveres 
mos folën udhët plot 
mos folën udhët plot njerëz 


Prapë unë ty t'u luta 
që mua të më thuash 
të dua pra unë ty të dua 

Mos foli kush 
Natë, natë prush 


Natë gusht e natë prush 
nata mos foli apo tjetër kush 

Mos foli hëna përmes degësh 
a gonxhet që do çelin 
gonxhet që do të çelin nesër 
Prapë unë ty tu luta 
që mua të më thuash 
të dua pra unë ty të dua 


Natë gusht e natë prush 
nata mos foli apo tjetër kush 

Kokën lart e vure 
e vure ti tek mua 
"Të dua pra unë ty të dua" 

Më unë ty s'tu luta 
që mua të më thuash 
të dua pra unë ty të dua. 


Natë gusht e natë prush 
nata mos foli apo tjetër kush 
Kokën lart e vure, 
e vure ti tek mua, 
të dua pra unë ty të dua! 
Më unë ty s'tu luta 
që mua të më thuash 
të dua pra unë ty të dua *

----------


## Zenga

Parashqevi Simaku mbetet nje nder kengetaret me te preferuara nga degjuesi shqiptar.
Mekat qe nuk e shohim me shpesh.

----------


## benseven11

kam ca kenge qytetare tiranase
titujt
shtate zymbylat
kenga e eminese
tek selvite
dore per dore
te cezma e stanit
cna cudite moj bukuri
kenga e qamiles
me ka marre malli
trendafilin kur ta dhashe
atje larg moj shkove
leu dielli
O ne sabah kam dale
16 vjec jam une 18 je ti
enddrrat e mia
te vogel te desha
dy kenge rome
lule te bukura ka tirona
o iku goca moj lale
i keni tek www.spymac.com klik lart ne enter buton
login
benseven11 
password valbona
ne inbox i keni gjithe kenget per ti shkarkuar

----------


## MI CORAZON

Nuk po gjej "inbox-in" , BEN .  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## benseven11

ke te drejte eshte nje cike me siklet kur futesh ai spymaku
kliko njehere anash tek mail
po te provosh te faqja spymac.com klik ne enter lart
ajo te nxjerr tek spymac world
klik back buton pastaj te hapet faqja e login
aty fut emer dhe password
pastaj klik mail buton
po sbere dot gje te shoh mos i coj ato kenget ne ndonje adrese emaili tjeter

----------


## luras

Program muzikor

nje nate me ëndrra antike



Në qytetin e Nju Jorkut ku bashkëjetojnë aq shumë kultura, rryma artistike është kënaqësi të dëgjosh këngë të folklorit shqiptar dhe këngë origjinale të interpretuara nga Parashqevi Simaku me bashkeshortin Robert Nolfe ne kitar. Repertori i mbrëmjes muzikore përmbledh këngë popullore  si edhe kenge të muzikës lehtë shqiptare.  Ndërthurja e tyre me këngë origjinale të shkruara nga Simaku dhe Robert si këngë Haxhirea e pasuron programin e përzgjedhur muzikor të kësaj mbrëmje.  Dashamirësit e muzikës shqiptare kanë rastin ta shikojne kete mbremje akustike nje nate me ëndrra antike nga Parashqevi Simaku në 8 Nëntor në Manhatan.  Për më shumë hollësi, mund të shkoni në adresën     www.simaku.com

----------


## Arcimedes

Edhe mua me pelqen shum kjo kengetare. Esht e vetmja kengtare ne Shqiperi dhe ne bote qe un ja di te gjitha kenget e muzikes te lehte permendsh qe kendon ajo. 

Mua me pelqen shum si muzika, ashtu edhe tekset e keng've. Per mendimin tim tekset e keng've qe kendon Parashqevisi jan shum origjinale, intensive, por edhe shum te thjeshta dhe kuptimplotse.

----------


## ridy85

Edhe un e kam shum qejf Parashqevin. Kur isha i vogel i kendoja te gjitha kenget e saj. Gjynah qe ne Shqipri nuk kendon me. Heren e fundit un e mbaj mend kur doli te festivali i vitit 97 me ate kitaristin dhe kendoi ato dy kenge ne anglisht. Ishin shum te bukura.

----------


## Manulaki

*Parashqevi Simaku bën Hollivudin të flasë shqip - Gazeta SOT* 

Hollivudi këtë rradhë do të flasë shqip nëpërmjet këngëtares së njohur Parashqevi Simaku. Kjo për arsyen se këngëtarja shqiptare, Simaku ka bërë një kontratë në Hollivud me studion diskografike ku kanë nxjerrë albumet e tyre edhe Majkëll Xhekson, Mariah Carey, Britney Spears e shumë nga gjigandët e muzikës botërore. Kjo CD e Simakut do të jetë në shqip dhe për herë të parë një këngëtare nga vendi ynë ka mbrritur deri në këtë kulminacion. Kjo arritje është në saj të punës shumëvjeçare të këngëtares nga Kavaja e cila me zërin e saj brilant ka çuditur audicionin ndërkombëtar.


 Simaku është një ndër këngëtaret më të njohura në Shqipëri deri në vitet 90-të, por pas këtij viti ajo emigroi në SHBA, ku kërkoi me ambicie profesionale të lartë, bashkëpunimin me shtëpitë diskografike më të njohura të globit. Dhe më në fund shpërblimi i punës shumëvkeçare të saj nuk ka vonuar. Titulli i albumit të Simakut është gjithashtu plot kuptim, njëlloj si kumbimi i këngëve shqiptare që interpretohen plot vitalitet nga ylli i muzikës sonë. Muza Records dhe Hollivudi i bazuar në Lunaticworks and Reincarnate Music, kanë lançuar një album të ri të artistes së njohur shqiptare Parashqevi Simakut. Albumi i saj është i gjithi në gjuhën shqipe dhe titullohet “Jehonë nga Iliria”. Në Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës ky album do të shpërndahet nga distributori Sony BMG. 

 “Jam shumë e lumtur që më është dhënë kjo mundësi, që të shfaq muzikën time në arenën ndërkombëtare. Dua të falenderoj Robert dhe Jason Whittington që më dhanë këtë mundësi. Për mua Shqipëria do të mbetet gjithmonë vendi i poetëve, heronjve dhe i muzikës”,-thotë Simaku. Whittington nga Lunaticworks/Reincarnate thotë: “Jemi me të vërtetë shumë optimistë ndaj këngëtares Simaku, e cila është një artiste unike. Muzika e popullit të saj, është e padëgjuar në botën moderne dhe zëri i saj së bashku me muzikën bëjnë një thirrje globale.” Albumi “Jehonë nga Iliria”, përmban 10 këngë origjinale në shqip e miksuar me muzikën Folk dhe muzikën amerikane moderne. Këngëtarja Simaku ka shkruajtur dhe ka qenë producente e këtij albumi, me ndihmën e bashkëshortit të saj Robert Nolfe. Albumi është realizuar nga studioja Sony/BMG, ku do të shpërndahet nëpër dyqanet diskografike më 21 shkurt të këtij viti dhe do të lançohet për shitje në disa webside si: Tower Records, Amazon, Best Buy, Circuit City dhe shumë të tjera. 

Kënga e titulluar “Haxhireja”, do të lançohet në adresën e internetit muzarecords.com, e cila bazën e ka në NeëYork. Studioja diskografike Sony BMG, është një nga distributorët më të mirë të muzikës në botë dhe zyrat e tij i ka në Neë York. Kurse Lunaticëorks rend mes industrisë së muzikës së Jason Whittington dhe Reincarnate Music, të cilat bazën e tyre e kanë në Hollivud.


www.simaku.com
www.muzarecords.com

Urimet me te mira Parashqevi!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## MiLaNiStE

Parashqevi Simaku

----------

